# Why buy new?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

A post the other day started me wondering why do people buy new vans?

Particularly budget versions, when for the same money you could get a late model, low mileage, little used van with a much higher spec?

Do people get caught up with the excitement at shows and dealers premises?

Is is because they have a particular requirement that they feel they cannot find on a used van.

Do they feel that the warranty on a new van gives them peace of mind.

Do they need that up to date plate?

Do they not like the thought that someone else has slept in the bed, used the loo? 

This is not a criticism, and I realise that someone has to buy new or there wouldn't be a secondhand market, just interested that's all


Andrew


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

For me, there are two answers to this one:

The easy answer is I can't afford a new one.

The more difficult answer is I'm not so sure I'd want one - not because I don't covet a brand, spanking new motorhome, mind you, but simply because of the way we use ours. 

We have a lively border collie who loves mud, water, rolling in unpleasant things, and being with us at all times. That rules out the current crop of new motorhomes, most of which seem to have upholstery in assorted shades of beige.

We also prefer CL/CS-type sites to the more organised ones. Which means more possibilities for mud, grass, sheep do-do etc to find its way inside.

So our slightly scruffy but still fine nine-year-old is a better bet for us, practically speaking. And those horror stories of faults with brand new £40-£50k vans do put you off a little.....

But at the end of the day, I guess if I really could afford a new one, that's what I'd have, So that's another argument with myself I've just lost.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A good topic Andrew
In my opinion it depends on the needs and resources at the time.
I have bought new vehicles for private/business use. I have never bought a new Motorhome, we choose to buy a better spec with low mileage.
This would change probably, If we won the lottery :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have always preferred to buy second hand cars and motorhomes. It frightens me that the moment you leave the showroom has the same effect of scattering a case load of money to the wind. The other benefits with used is that very often there are extras which enhance the vehicles potential but very often are not reflected much in the price and any teething problems which appear mandatory in UK built motorhomes should have been sorted out by the time you get it.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Good Topic ...*

New for us meant ...

1) CLEAN and the ability to keep it that way.

2) The peace of mind of 3 Years without any Major Problems. (Warrantee)

3) Only about £1000 variance between a 2 year old and the new price we got

Would we buy new next time?

YES INDEED


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

To answer some of your points, for us like most we try and buy the best we can afford and I new it would have made economical sense to buy second hand. However we had a particular van we wanted and it was proving to be paretically difficult to track one down that was only a year old and wasn't up the other end of the country. 
In the process of looking we came across a new Bessacarr E435 last of the 2006 model and managed to get a very good deal which turned out to be not that far off a 1 year old secondhand price.

A second hand van in good condition would not have bothered me at all but like anything else in life it's nice to have something new.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought new for several reasons. First reason was that I did not have to compromise and buy someone else's choice. I could specify a new 'van right down to the upholstery colour. Whereas with a used model I would have to make do with a descision that had already been made by another person.
With a used model there is always the risk of buying someone else's problems or there is something nasty lurking in a dark corner. Obviously the longer warranty, the fact that every component is new and unused and it is exclusively yours to stamp your own personality on it has a very attractive appeal.
Last but not least, I have been retired for a year, I have never had a new vehicle in my life. Now I have the finances and the time to indulge myself. If I don't do it now, then when. We only take this journey once, and I for one am going to make the best of it.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

In business I always bought brand new plant and equipment including delivery vans, but cars for the reps were always used, late model, low mileage, often demonstators.

I have just bought a "new" to me van, I could have bought new, but prefer for someone else to take a great big chunk of depreciation, fit a load of extras, for the sake of a few thousand miles.



Regards


Andrew


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I never buy a new car but try to get a demo model under 6 months old if poss. With the MH it was different, we couldn't find the layout we wanted in a preowned so we had to stretch our budget to buy new. As we intend to keep it for a considerable time we dont see any downside to this, whereas if we were changing every couple of years depreciation would be a factor to consider

Noel


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi think I have to agree with Pusser when i was in business and could claim vat it didn't seem so bad to buy new. At the Shepton show this year I bought a new van & tho I think the deal was excellent I still smart at throwing 17.5% out of the window as soon as I drove out of showroom.
On second thought I think listening to er indoors may have been the root cause.

Alex.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Simple answer because I can and having imported I got a lot more for my money into the bargain!!

And in two yearsor so it will be a real bargain for some lucky punter!!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

well, we bought "new-ish". Means that our MH had run in the dealer's rental fleet for 5 months before we signed the contract. However about half the mileage during the rental period had been done by the first renters, and they were us ourselves! :wink: 

So we were already acquainted with her. And, luckily for us, she fitted almost exactly to our needs and requirements, the only major change was retro-fitting cab-aircon. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a phobia about other peoples mattresses and loos :lol: I actually hate staying in hotels because of the mattress thing - which is why we bought the m/h. I suppose if we bought second hand at the very least I would replace the mattress. However there is something great about having something spanky new .... and keeping it that way.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi for us it was a case of finding the right spec,after owning our first and deciding what we wanted we got a large 6 birth which we thought was great at first then wanted to change again,so after ripping it all out and doing it up,we now have another (self build) to exatly what we want.
Untill we need / want to change again this looks like lasting a few years untill I get bored with it and make a newer 1
Terry


----------



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

androidGB said:


> Do they feel that the warranty on a new van gives them peace of mind.
> 
> Do they not like the thought that someone else has slept in the bed, used the loo?/quote]
> 
> These are the two reasons we are looking at purchasing a new motorhome.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Andrew- From what I see some of the new "budget" m/homes in fact seem to have steadied out or even reduced in price in the last couple of years-there seem to be many more new 'vans under £25K or so than before. This may have tempted people into buying new- it certainly did in our case. For our first 'van it needed "only" an extra couple of grand or so to but new rather than 2nd hand to get all the advatages of "new" aleady mentioned on the Topic-including new mattresses :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

With the waiting times for new vans and the fact that most of them have several ridiculous faults when you do get them i,m surprised the market hasnt folded by now.

How is it that my mate buys a *65K* motorhome and the fist time he drives it the "ABS system failure" warning light comes on. The local Merc dealer picks it up as its unsafe to drive. they take it away and run a full diagnostic. on the braking system but find no fault. Then when looking the wiring they find the cause.

The upholsterer has to take the seats off to recover them The drivers seat in this van has all the ride control levelling systems so its full of electrics.
In order to remove the seat the fitter had to take the wring off. When refitting the wiring they had connected it back to front.!!!
Daft thing is Mercedes stated that this light must have been on from when they picked it up from the upholsterers........ Ah my mate said. I wondered what that pice of insluating tape was doing on the dash. The gits had covered the warning light up with black masking tape just enough to cover the lamp so that they could get it delivered. My freind thought it was just a bit of surplus tape laft from somewhere and had poicked it off before taking the van out for the first run.

I tell you i wouldnt buy a new van even if i had the money..

Trouble is you dont know if the second hand one you are buying is laden with faults that someone else was sick of.

Its a dog eat dog world out there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're on our second new van now and, apart from a faulty fresh water indicator, inconvenient but quickly rectified by the dealer, we've had no problems. The only van we bought second hand had so many faults that did not show up when we took delivery that it spent more time in the garage than on the road. 

We're just about to buy another new one. As was mentioned earlier, there are some very good buys out there in new vans and it is reassuring to have one that comes with a long warranty rather than a possible list of problems that the previous owner either got fed up with and sold on or ignored.

I don't think I'd have the patience to wait for many months for a new one built to my order but we have been lucky and liked the colour schemes and specs we've bought and have not had to wait. 

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Knew*

Hello there,

I would buy new, though only if I could not find something reasonably suitable second hand or rather nearly new.

I have been looking for a used Laika Kreos 3002 to no avail..Have even tried Europe but seems to be thin on the ground model... so have been considering new.

That said we bought or van second hand 3 years old, hardly used 8,000 miles for £29,000.00. To buy the same spec new was over £63,000.00.

I will keep looking

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Why buy new*

Hello Andrew and all

Why buy new - well, this was my experience. Back in 2005, when I was looking for my first van, I had about £25,000 in the kitty. This was sufficient for a second hand Hymer from DMI or similar or a brand new lead in van. I am mechanically clueless and felt the new engine, gearbox etc was the best for me. At that time, my only experience of the dofferent brands were what I had read on MHF.

I decided on the new van, but I also looked at nearly new - vans about 6 -12 months old. I visited Brownhills at Newark and could get a nearly new Compass for what ever the figure was. A brand new one cost me just a few hundred pounds more. Equally, I sold it privately and the sale price was excellent for me and the buyer - another MHFer.

The Kontiki was similar, the brand new one cost me a few hundred quid more than nearly new.

Off topic - cars - I prefer to buy "nearly new" - ex rental etc. The price is the main factor and there are so many cars available, you only have to keep searching to find exactly what you want. My Corsa is a classic case - thousands of SXi models, but only a handful with 1200 engine and aircon. I got one though - 6 months old and 6000 miles on.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just orded a new M/H for a few reasons. Warranty, the being slept in thing. But the main reason for me is I wanted a new cab. I have found that with some good negotiations at the recent NEC show I have been able to get a new Swift with the new 130 multijet for not much more than nearly new or even new 2006 run out models. I thing if you can get a good discount to off set the lost of approx 20% in the first year and keep the van for 3 years they don't end up costing as much as you might think. The best value used vans have to be stuff that cost £45k + new, not the cheaper end of the market. Thats where I would put my money if I was going down the second hard route. But with this being our first van and the new cab just out I though it was best to get a new one. 

Richard...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new vans*

Greetings,

We looked at old vans and almost bought one, but the cost of repairing it, changing the bedding etc, old diesel engine a few fumes, put us off.

Then we saw some recent models and the prices were very high compared to new, we did consider buying a couple of years old models, but for a few grand more we could have bought new, and there would have been no one having slept in it, no marks that could not be accounted for, no interior defects and it would be ours from day one.

So we bought new, hmmmmmm, then we had to change it because the Elddis Autoquest 160 was not really suitable for our needs.

But we looked around and we found the Hymer which was nearly the right vehicle for us, the price was a little more than we could afford. but hey, we have saved for years fro our retirement and although I have not worked for some years now due to ill health and we have not got what we had hoped for in money terms.

But we have had many friends pass away in the past 7 years that we thought this is it, go for it, enjoy the rest of our life's, we will not get a second chance, ther we have it.

OK, a lot of money but that is what I had saved for, Chris did not know this so she got a surprise when I ordered the first van last year.

I don't know if we shall be changing again or not, we shall look again next year to see if anything takes our fancy, in the meantime it is back to baked beans on toast for our dinner again!!


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

We tend to change the van every 12 to 18 months, the longest we have had one was 2 years. We could not afford to do this if we bought new!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Changes*



quickgetaway said:


> We tend to change the van every 12 to 18 months, the longest we have had one was 2 years. We could not afford to do this if we bought new!


Hello

Do you mind if I ask what makes you or why you change vans?

Trev


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Trev, 

I think it is just the way we are, it is the same with cars and houses. I also think that 6 - 8 year old vans can be good value, but after about 10 years they tend to drop significantly in price, so if you get an 8 year old van best change it by the time it is 10 years old. Also tend to get low mileage vans, this one had under 30K on it and 9 years old. We are not high mileage users, have done about 10k in the last 6 months so the mileage will still be low (50k ish) when time to change. 

Also we do tend to yoyo between big and small, big vans are comfortable and spacious but small vans are easier to park and "tour" in. 

John


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Some great responses here, I think the thing that comes across is that we are all different, and have different priorities.

That's what makes this such a great forum.

Keep 'em coming I find it very interesting



Andrew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I buy new because I'm a fussy bu..er, I'm confident that it's right for us, so will keep it a long time, so don't lose out.

Dave


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Take your time*

I read all the ususal magazines, and visited numerous dealers, over about two years to find what I got.
Initially hired a Elnagh for long weekend. Almost new, but layout unsuited for us two 6 footers. liked the idea though, so kept looking.
Missed out on a good deal, secondhand Autocruise, with 3000 miles in 3 years. Beauty, but pipped be previous viwer.
Looked at three more from same brand. They seemed to have good finish and layout for two of us, but some cab seats were unsuitable, without sufficient leg room for drivers to be comfortable in using pedals, so gave them a miss.
Eventually. a friend of a friend told us of one, so went to look and found a Laika Kreos 3007, pristine nick, only 10 thou miles in 3 yrs, owned by old guy ( And I can say that, as being only 69 myself) who wanted £?.
I checked out the details of the marque and model, decided it was a more superior brand name than many, so bought it in Jan 06.
Now done 10 thou miles ourselves, taking trips to Belgium, France, (twice) Denmark and Spain, plus few UK venues.
All I have had to do was fit additional gas cyl fittings (for foreign gas)
solar panel, GPS/camera/dvd/cd./radio unit (expensive but good) new water pump (original leaked air, so dumped water unneccesarily)
and had a Fiat service (minor) and two habitation checks (for warranty from Laika) and now ready for Easter in Belgium.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi a good question :?:

hi bought new a joint e47 which was a rush decision [ i wish i found this website 1st :roll: ] any way it was the wrong layout
for us in the end and under powered with a 2.0jtd engine.
but it did the job it gave us the motorhome bug 

i would always buy two to three years old now  because theres more kit on them awnings etc. and most problems have been sorted out with new vans like the new ducato ill proberly upgrade in a few years when the faults have been posted on here 1st

ray


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought my van second hand for one very good reason, I can't afford a new van!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Bought our autocruise brand new last year simply because autocruise would build the vehicle as we wanted even to the smallest detail. Massive choice of upholstery, layout, carpets etc etc

On the other hand also bought a BMW Z4 sports car at a similar time but chose to let someone else take the first years depreciation since the list of options on a car is much more limited.

Finally I believe the depreciation on cars is proportionately much greater than on motorhomes so as already mentioned the difference between nearly new and new is not so significant...... ok I know it varies on make but in general that is the case isn't it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Watching*

After watching a repeat of a Sky program based around the Hotel Adelphi in Liverpool (the one where there was a Bomb Scare) I can understand why people want new beds.

Did anyone see the program and the dirty, stained mattresses they dragged up from the cellar and charged £45 per person to sleep on them on the floor in conference rooms?

Trev


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

After two very second hand (but lovely) hitops we went to the Glasgow Show and realised we could afford a new entry level one. Negotiated a cash sale, long delivery date, lots of extras (including no oven if you see what I mean :? ) we think we got a bargin even from Brownhills 8O . 

The second new one was not really intended, but it just sat there at the Glasgow Show and said "buy me, I have a fixed bed and all the other layout things you want!". Again good cash price and a few extras and it was ours. 

I think it's the unknown stains and bed thing for me although when we started MHing, it's all we could afford. We don't worry about depreciation because we intend to keep this one for ever (memo. to self - don't go to Glasgow Show). Anyway we can't put a price on the pleasure it gives us. 

Sue


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Serious and expensive problems can be caused to a common rail diesel injection system by misfueling, these problems may not be apparent for a few thousand miles.

In the secondhand car market it is not unknown for a car to be immediately traded in once misfueling has occurred leaving the unsuspecting new owner to pick up the tab. Of course no MH owner would do this, however I know someone very well indeed who had owned petrol vehicles all his life but still put diesel in his car one day  Luckily only £10 worth went in and as it was an ancient carburetted Volvo, topping up with petrol solved the problem.

The latest vehicles are not tolerant of such a mistake and it is something to consider if buying a JTD or later engined van


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

As a first timer I wanted, as far as possible, the latest technology and reliability that should come with buying new. Although I understand now from reading numerous posts that the words reliability and motorhomes shouldn't necessarily be used in the same sentence.

I am a dreadful old cynic (which Mother Moley's always telling me off for) and only a matter of days after ordering the new motor had huge nagging doubts about what I'd done. Could I have got a better deal, more 'extra's' thrown in, all those disturbing thoughts that keep you awake until the small hours?

There will be a steep learning curve ahead for us come retirement day and the collecting of the new motor a few days after that. After a year or so I'll be much better prepared as to the upgrade route, won't I?

Moley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Moledrain said:


> I am a dreadful old cynic (which Mother Moley's always telling me off for) and only a matter of days after ordering the new motor had huge nagging doubts about what I'd done. Could I have got a better deal, more 'extra's' thrown in, all those disturbing thoughts that keep you awake until the small hours?
> Moley


I'm glad someone else has these doubts ! We always feel the dealers are sitting round in the office after we've left laughing into their coffee. This time was the first time that I felt honour was satisfied on both sides. Only a week now before we find out !

How exciting to retire and get a new motorhome. Very best of luck and enjoy every minute of it. Are you planning a trip away ?

G


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Grizzly and thank you for your good wishes,

Yes, it is exciting and I'm going to find it very strange adjusting to a new lifestyle but this must be the same for all retirees?

We haven't a particular trip planned straight away as we are already going to Croatia on one of those dull package holidays thingys.

A leisurely mosey up to Scotland to see friends will most likely be the first true test of the van, and us!

Moley


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats 3 of us with doubts at the moment then. I am waiting for deliver in June and I have doubts every day. I was just reading a post earlier about air con and I am thinking of getting that now. I will be pleased once June is here. But Then I will be still in the what if stage of questions in my mind. 

Grizzly I would be curious to how your collection goes as I think you are getting from the same place as me? B/Hs Newark

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Grizzly I would be curious to how your collection goes as I think you are getting from the same place as me? B/Hs Newark
> Richard...


No Richard...Marquis near Newbury. We looked at the same van in Brownhills Swindon but it was an earlier version even though brand new.
It had the water/air heater pump slap in the middle of the underbed locker instead of, as with this one, neatly to one side. We'd have liked to have bought from the dealer we have used before, West Country Motorhomes of Swindon but they did not have this van and it anyway, it does make sense for us to buy from a dealer a lot nearer home and not have to make the trek to Somerset for servicing.

G


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The RV we will purchase will replace our house and the only way to get something exactly to our requirements is to buy new. 

Also because we will be full timing we will require the internal fitments to last as long as possible, a used RV say 2 or 3 years may only have 20 - 30,000 miles on the clock but it may already have been a full time home for those 2 or 3 years so some of the furnishings may become 'tired' sooner than later.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Two very good reasons for buying new. Couldn't find the right layout and *nobody has slept in the beds!!!!!!!*


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

*WHY BUY NEW*

We are new to motorhomes and are going to full time next January. We started thinking new and budgeted £60k, but then common sense took over and we will be buying pre-owned, as they're called these days.
Why? Well many reasons. This will be our first 'van, and while we've tried to find something that fits our requirements there are always compromises to make. So, used is just another compromise. Also advice from this site and others is buy used to start with as you will quickly find things you don't like and want to change. There goes a shedload of money in depreciation! If we buy new we won't dare make any modification for fear of losing more money, with used I'll be quite happy to get out my toolkit.
We plan to buy a Hymer B 644 circa 1993, cost?, around £17-20k that leaves us with another £40k in the bank - a lot of living cost. Anyway the other half thinks the old Hymers are cool, have a lot of street cred and won't mark us out as virgins! :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> The RV we will purchase will replace our house and the only way to get something exactly to our requirements is to buy new.


Why is that? What "requirements" do you have that are in a new one that are not in a year old one. Or are you specifying stuff during the build?


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

*WHY BUY NEW*

A further thought , dear reader, have a read of my blog entittle-i-titled
"A New Life"- it takes you thro' our thought processes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Having had 8 new caravans in 20 years whilst the children holiday`d with us we decided that we would try a M/H.
We spent a fourtune in time and hundreds of miles searching for a nice 1-2 year old Bessacarr. All of which had very faded upholstery (green to grey).
We settled on an Autotrail Cheyenne with a fixed bed. This was somewhat longer than we were looking for but we felt comfortable with it.We traded 1 year old Gheist and Merc ML and parted with £8k. The Mh had only covered 3ooo miles and is in overall v good condition.
A saving of about £4000 on new for a 18 month old van.
We beleive we have a quality vehicle which we intend to keep for a lot of years.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> I bought new for several reasons. First reason was that I did not have to compromise and buy someone else's choice. I could specify a new 'van right down to the upholstery colour. Whereas with a used model I would have to make do with a descision that had already been made by another person.
> With a used model there is always the risk of buying someone else's problems or there is something nasty lurking in a dark corner. Obviously the longer warranty, the fact that every component is new and unused and it is exclusively yours to stamp your own personality on it has a very attractive appeal.
> Last but not least, I have been retired for a year, I have never had a new vehicle in my life. Now I have the finances and the time to indulge myself. If I don't do it now, then when. We only take this journey once, and I for one am going to make the best of it.


Snap

dave

656


----------

